# to make the perfect miter joint



## yogert909 (Sep 10, 2007)

any suggestions to for making the perfect miter joint from 3/4 baltic birch? this is for a cabinet. I'm ending up with about a 1/16 gap in the corners due to imprecision in the cuts and slight warping of the BB.

I'm wondering if anyone has a trade secret or two they could lay on a relative noob.

I'm considering making a long sanding block with a 45 degree guide and knocking down the gluing surfaces by hand. also considering making a sled that I'll clamp my panels to which should keep them absolutely flat going through the table saw. does any of this sound like a good idea?


Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

With warped plywood, getting a perfect miter on the TS can be difficult. It takes holding the panel down flat throughout the cut. Other than loading up some weight on top, an alternate method might be using a circular saw if you are good with one. Or, rout a 45 deg chamfer and try not to fray the edges. 

If you want to hide an edge and the ply is warped, use glue and clamps and rabbet one member 3/4" by 11/16" deep as below.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*If you are not married to the mitered corner approach*

there are several variations of router bits that make a very strong and highly presentable corner joint. My favorite is the drawer lock joint which closely resembles the joint that cabinetman sketched up in the previous post. As he also mentioned, a precise 45 degree miter in plywood is going to be quite a challenge. One I would not care to attempt.

Ed


----------



## yogert909 (Sep 10, 2007)

that's interesting. I might give it a try.


----------

